# MKmods..Hogans Case.



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

I try to keep stuff I do for others private but this time I am going to do a log. 
I am building an Alum/Steel Hybrid with the excellent cooling of the Rosewill build but quite a bit more refined.
To start with I will be using an Enermax Pandora case (I remember when I bought it I loved the name)






I plan on the 2 120mm front fans, completely removing the DVD/Hdd rack and replacing it with a  custom alum one. Also replacing the rear of the case and mobo tray with alum panels..Gonna add a side window as well some green lighting.

Colors will be black with AMD green trim/accents (lol, sorry Intel guys)


----------



## aspire (Mar 17, 2008)

Should be cool, bookmarked.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

Sounds good! Nice starting point can't wait to see it go under the "knife"

I love the name too "pandoras box"


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys..
ok I got out the drill and drilled out all the rivets





one thing I didnt like about the case is the mobo tray has no ventilation holes for the back side of the mobo (behind the chipset and CPU can get pretty warm)





Ok Im off to figure how to incorporate the alum panels.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

hmm fans on the mobo tray were the chipset/cpu go? that would be kinda cool and very different


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 17, 2008)

Cant wait to see what you do with this case


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> hmm fans on the mobo tray were the chipset/cpu go? that would be kinda cool and very different


Quit giving away all my secrets..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2008)

were you serious about making me a case?


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Quit giving away all my secrets..



 woops


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks like another build that is going to be an A+! If you keep going like this, you'll need to start a section here yourself! MKmods corner

btw cdawall: nice on the whole 5000+ posts! It needs to say: The One & Only


----------



## cdawall (Mar 17, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Looks like another build that is going to be an A+! If you keep going like this, you'll need to start a section here yourself! MKmods corner
> 
> btw cdawall: nice on the whole 5000+ posts! It needs to say: The One & Only



thanks...post your ideas here

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55395

i'm going to poll them and choose whatever wins


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2008)

just did! I do like Hat's. lol


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> were you serious about making me a case?


LOL, I was serious about $10 for the TB Hdd..(JK, my attempt at humor)

PM me if you need one.

Ok out with the steel in with the alum


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 18, 2008)

My baby is taking shape  

-Hogan


----------



## Zero Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

Lookin' good MK!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

blkhogan said:


> My baby is taking shape
> 
> -Hogan


wait till tomorrow...


Zero Ice said:


> Lookin' good MK!


Thanks


----------



## Wile E (Mar 18, 2008)

Oooooooooooo! Subscribed.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 18, 2008)

Ohh another one all ready! Starting to feel spoilt  lol


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 18, 2008)

How much do you charge for this type of work?

Just asking because your work is the bomb.
Like sending you a 830 stacker and you deck it out the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

that backplate looks sweet!

what did you use to cut/shape it?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 18, 2008)

looks and sounds badass so far. I always wanted a modded 900


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> looks and sounds badass so far. I always wanted a modded 900



huh?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 18, 2008)

Post the next stage pic soon!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

intel igent said:


> that backplate looks sweet!
> what did you use to cut/shape it?



I used a pair of compound action tin snips. I have a cheap metal brake (bender) to roll the edges.
Than I just file the edges to look nice.


DaMulta said:


> How much do you charge for this type of work?


It depends on the person, PM me.



suraswami said:


> Post the next stage pic soon!!


Im making the DVD./ Hdd rack right now. Picts in a few


----------



## intel igent (Mar 18, 2008)

would be nice if i had a brake  then i could make my own patch panels for my rustang 

you cutout the PSU and I/O shield with shears?

cant wait to see what you have in store for us next


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

actually I started with a dremel but because the panel is thicker the wheels wore out too fast. So I used the tin snips. You can actually make good cuts with them (an I have a set more than 30 years old still cutting)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

oh my god another project, hope this is as awesome as the other one


----------



## MKmods (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks all so far for the kind words, and to Azazel, I am always more fussy when I build for others.

ok here is a shot of the alum mobo tray and DVD/hdd rack






This is gonna be quite a bit easier to service the Hdds as Hogan wanted a case that was easier to swap parts in.
Another thing is I extended the DVD/HDD rack to hide the wiring of the DVD and allow more room for Hdds and Front fan.

Another thing is notice the bevel of the alum mobo tray? Its a small scoop to direct a bit of the front fan to cool the back side of the mobo tray.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2008)

Lookin Good MK.... Lookin Good!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

wait till you see how I have the Hdds, pretty nice mounting. I am working on the upper 120mm face fan mount right now.


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 19, 2008)

case is lookin good mark! subscribed


----------



## intel igent (Mar 19, 2008)

the perforated backplate and drive bay really give the case a cool look! a nice contrast

i patiently waiting for the next update


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Intel and Space..
Here is a shot showing behind the mobo tray, good cooling for the Hdds, plenty of room for 38mm fans and easy as heck to wire up and switch out the Hdds.





This mount is pretty cool as it is attached by screws (Rosewill case was riveted, harder to remove) 




I am kind of fussy about cooling Hdds (they seem to last quite a bit longer)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2008)

MK.. have you ever done a flipped case? like some LIAN LI's are with the board upside down.


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 19, 2008)

so how exactly is that HDD mounted? looks pretty cool


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> MK.. have you ever done a flipped case? like some LIAN LI's are with the board upside down.


I built a mod for an Antec mod contest using one of their Atlas server cases and flipped the heck out of it







Spacegoast said:


> so how exactly is that HDD mounted? looks pretty cool


I have the Hdds mounted sideways under the DVD. They sit in O-Ring mounts to cut down on noise.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 19, 2008)

Subscribed.

Gotta love worklogs. Nice work so far MK


----------



## intel igent (Mar 19, 2008)

i like how you designed and incorporated the HDD rack into the mobo tray very slick 

i was thinking about doing that (atlas srver mod) to my case (plusview1000) the first time i modded it but there wasnt much inspiration those days and i wasnt as "evolved" as i am now


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

Im noty so "artsy fartsy" but here is a vent I cut for Hogan. I will paint it green (as close to AMD green as possible.
here it is in Perforated alum





Here it is in modders mesh




Which one do you all like better?


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a real joy to watch a master at work.

I'm definitely subscribed!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 19, 2008)

if there is a fan(green LED?) under the logo i say mesh....if not the Aluminuim will look better painted I think!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a shot of the front (good airflow is #1 on this mod)




Im thinking black for the mesh and green for the silver trim piece


----------



## Silverel (Mar 19, 2008)

Modders Mesh looks better...

Had an idea for something like that etched into plexi for the inside of my case. Kinda like an old school CPU shroud from back in the slocket days.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 19, 2008)

whoa dude.. every one of your modes is freaking awesome.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks pancho.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2008)

The second one for sure with the blowhole.  Amazing stuff man.  That front panel looks so perfectly integrated


----------



## Azazel (Mar 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks all so far for the kind words, and to Azazel, I am always more fussy when I build for others.
> 
> 
> Another thing is notice the bevel of the alum mobo tray? Its a small scoop to direct a bit of the front fan to cool the back side of the mobo tray.




those others are lucky people  i wish i was one of those others hehe 

by the way the build looks sweet so far, i like what youv done


----------



## Azazel (Mar 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im noty so "artsy fartsy" but here is a vent I cut for Hogan. I will paint it green (as close to AMD green as possible.
> here it is in Perforated alum
> 
> 
> ...



amd ftw sweet


----------



## panchoman (Mar 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thanks pancho.



thanks for what? you absolutely deserve it, and its a true fact that every mod i've seen come from you is just crazy awesome! also i think modders mesh looks better and gives better airflow the perforated aluminium.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 19, 2008)

lookin pretty sweet man.


----------



## suraswami (Mar 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im noty so "artsy fartsy" but here is a vent I cut for Hogan. I will paint it green (as close to AMD green as possible.
> here it is in Perforated alum
> 
> 
> ...



Second one looks cool.  .  Put a 80 mm green light fan underneath it and it glow like the light of the batman.  Put some mist making machine underneath that 80mm fan and would be a cool effect.

AMD FE

And may be put this animated logo on the front grill (LED screen ofcourse) 

AMD  Intel


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2008)

And may be put this animated logo on the front grill (LED screen ofcourse) 

AMD  Intel

I love it! Hahahaha....


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL.. No one has mentioned about the logo being closer to the mobo tray side. The reason was I wanted it centered over the memory for  better cooling.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL.. No one has mentioned about the logo being closer to the mobo tray side. The reason was I wanted it centered over the memory for  better cooling.



And you say your not "artsy fartsy"


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

LOL, those 2 Silverstone 107CFM fans ought to move a bit of air through the case for you.
(careful on the Hdds, Ice may form, lol)


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2008)

Holy...how loud are they?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 19, 2008)

On high they sound like little wind turbines  The amount of air that is moved is well worth the noise. Plus if you run a speed control your golden. Gaming turn then up to cool. Hell you wont hear them you'll be to busy kickin ass


----------



## MKmods (Mar 19, 2008)

he is going to be using the same Scythe fan controller/temp monitor as I was in my Rosewill mod.
I like the Silverstones as they are a long lasting fan (ball bearings). As long as you mount them with the rubber mounts the noise is kept at a small roar..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 19, 2008)

Yep, especially with a good pair of closed-ear headphones.  You could have a jet engine taking off next to you


----------



## suraswami (Mar 20, 2008)

Or someone drop a hand bomb right next to you and blow everything else except you and ur pc, still you won't hear a thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2008)

thats really nothing. I have that hooked on my Xigmatek. There great! I rather have that then with my old cooler and have the Vantec Running. Thats a loud SOB right there!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2008)

amazing


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL.. No one has mentioned about the logo being closer to the mobo tray side. The reason was I wanted it centered over the memory for  better cooling.



Didn't even notice   Good idea!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Didn't even notice   Good idea!



i did i just figured it had a purpose so i didn't say anything


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha nice.  There is method to the ModFather's Madness!

BTW - how are you attaching that modder's mesh?  I might want to re-make the perforated drive bay covers in my soon to arrive Cosmos S with some black modders mesh.  I want your ideas on this one!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Haha nice.  There is method to the ModFather's Madness!
> 
> BTW - how are you attaching that modder's mesh?  I might want to re-make the perforated drive bay covers in my soon to arrive Cosmos S with some black modders mesh.  I want your ideas on this one!



There we go. MK will get to 5000 in no time because of these mods! Name will be The Mod Father" lol. Great job man!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a feeling the admins are gonna give him a name before he reaches 5k.  I'd be willing to put money on it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 20, 2008)

No thank you on the putting money on it... That might be going right on the money!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I have a feeling the admins are gonna give him a name before he reaches 5k.  I'd be willing to put money on it.


If they do just hope it is a name we can say in mixed company...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 20, 2008)

Mk - love the top AMD vent  

personally i like the mesh more so over the perorated aluminum as i think the mesh helps to "show" the mod better 

+1 on the idea to run a green LED fan under it or you planning to fab up 1 of those sweet ram coolers? 

do you plan on incorporating any plexi into this mod?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry no plastic on this one (gotta finish and paint today)

Seems unanimous, mesh for the vent (thanks to all for your help)


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

Ok I am just finishing up..We talked about painting this trim piece (silver edge) Green

now that I see it together I kind of like the silver, what do you all think?


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

what shade of green? 
i think if you spray the bottom black it will look better  the bit behind the mesh  so it looks like the top one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2008)

looks great. i like it the way it is.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

azazel said:


> what shade of green?
> i think if you spray the bottom black it will look better  the bit behind the mesh  so it looks like the top one


I havent finished the front yet, I dont paint till the panel is finished (no scratches that way)

He asked for a darker shade (like hunter green)

(one thing that looks silly is the corners of the fans, the Slienx fans are perfectly round where other fans have a squarish shape. I cut the holes for the Silverstone fans))


----------



## Azazel (Mar 21, 2008)

ah ok  yeah i would stick with the silver  or a metallic green


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

i think the silver/black looks good 

will you be using C channel around the edges?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i think the silver/black looks good
> 
> +1 on painting the lower fan mount black
> 
> will you be using C channel around the edges?


Thanks, and yes.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 21, 2008)

that case is going to have some serious airflow!

it truly is amazing to see what can be done with a little time and some ingenuity


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 21, 2008)

possibly start with hunter green on the bottom, and make the green lighter as you get to the top of the silver. like blend it or something, that might look pretty sweet.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

Ehstii said:


> possibly start with hunter green on the bottom, and make the green lighter as you get to the top of the silver. like blend it or something, that might look pretty sweet.


That is an nice idea.(but not in the budget) I remember someone suggested fading the mobo tray on another build and I thought that would look nice also.


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> That is an nice idea.(but not in the budget)



shucks! 

if i had some cash flow, id def chip in just to see it...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 21, 2008)

Ehstii said:


> shucks!
> 
> if i had some cash flow, id def chip in just to see it...


You need  to talk to blkhogan, its his case. When I build my own I dont care if I go without gas or food for a week to try new stuff. (advantage to being a bachelor, lol)

I REALLY enjoy your suggestions (all of you) as I am trying to elevate modding, not just let it stagnate and die out.

I promise to do the faded look on a build.


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 21, 2008)

wow! hogans gonna have a badass case! I may have to ask you to build me one!


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 21, 2008)

sweeeet deal! =]


----------



## MKmods (Mar 22, 2008)

I have spent the last day watching paint dry. Here are a couple of shots showing the color.






I found a kind of emerald green metallic and used it for the logo and I/O plate


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

WOW! that looks even better painted.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

the paint job turned out great!

i like that green what brand? and color name?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys,
I wish I wasent so cheap and had a decent camera, its 1000 times better in person, I even painted the top piece.

intel igent: its DupliColor Metal Specks Shimmering Green. (Its insane in the sunlight)

Ehstii: looks like yo get ur wish, Hogan also likes the fade idea..Props for suggesting it.


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 23, 2008)

Can't wait to see it. She will be the jewel of my collection. 

-Hogan


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

it'll be sweet with this gigabyte board in it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

I love that green!  Duplicolor makes some sick paint 

I painted the side panel of a case I had back in the day with Duplicolor Mirage.  It fades between two colors depending on the angle you look at it.  That might be a good idea for trim...I think they might have a green/white blend.  Lemme double check.  That'd probably save some money if he likes it.

Edit: It just so happens that they have a silver/green kit.  The green looks a lot lighter, though, and I don't know if it would go well with the green you have already used.






BTW - It looks AMAZING painted.


----------



## panchoman (Mar 23, 2008)

dude.. it looks freaking awesome painted! nice job man!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok I am heading to Calif for Easter (back mon.) 
Do you guys think I should fade the edge trim piece only or should I paint the front fan grills also a fade of greens?



DanishDevil said:


> I love that green!  Duplicolor makes some sick paint
> 
> I painted the side panel of a case I had back in the day with Duplicolor Mirage.  It fades between two colors depending on the angle you look at it.  That might be a good idea for trim...I think they might have a green/white blend.  Lemme double check.  That'd probably save some money if he likes it.
> Edit: It just so happens that they have a silver/green kit.  The green looks a lot lighter, though, and I don't know if it would go well with the green you have already used.
> BTW - It looks AMAZING painted.


 Thanks DD. Blkhogan mentioned he wanted the top to be the green of the AMD logo and fade to lighter as it goes down.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna be a little harder than Mirage for you then.

Where you going in Cali?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 23, 2008)

To the Bay Area.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

Enjoy it.  Weather down in Orange County is 77F


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey... weather here in austin is great too. 76 right now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

It wasn't 4 months ago


----------



## Silverel (Mar 23, 2008)

Hehe.. We just got 6 inches of snow here in detroit. 

Lucky bastards

/offtopic


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have spent the last day watching paint dry. Here are a couple of shots showing the color.
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj169/mkmods/Pandora/Picture009.jpg
> 
> I found a kind of emerald green metallic and used it for the logo and I/O plate
> http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj169/mkmods/Pandora/Picture001.jpg


I think I would paint the drive cage the same hue of green.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I think I would paint the drive cage the same hue of green.



That, plus silver painted fans might look nice.  I think a little more silver to go with the trim is in order


----------



## suraswami (Mar 23, 2008)

No Red?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 23, 2008)

suraswami said:


> No Red?



Nope. Red=phail.


lol j/k


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2008)

I wanted to do an AMD/ATi themed case before.  I had red fans and a green sleeved PSU.  I didn't realize until my sister told me that it had turned into the "Christmas Computer"


----------



## ex_reven (Mar 23, 2008)

Sif be so good at modding.
Your making me depressed damn you 

Me and my stupid non-handyman-like-hands


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing, nice work man!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

personally i wouldnt paint the drive cage as the purpose of the green is to "accent" the black, and with the front panel going a little green I feel it would make an inbalance of colour.

just my $0.02


----------



## sotelomichael (Mar 24, 2008)

looking good so far gj mkmods, might pm you for some work


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

sotelomichael said:


> looking good so far gj mkmods, might pm you for some work


PM away, Im back now.

Tomorrow I will fade the part, my Bro let me borrow a tri-pod and one of his cameras so I will work on some better picts.


Wile E said:


> I think I would paint the drive cage the same hue of green.


I gave it a try but than I figured I would have to paint the rest of the mesh as well to match.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Sweet!  Can't wait fit!

Be sure to explain the way you're fading it, whether it's just careful coats at different places or if you have some trick 

BTW - how was Cali?  We had some amazing weather Easter Sunday didn't we?


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Pictures are worth a thousand words, post em!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Sweet!  Can't wait fit!
> Be sure to explain the way you're fading it, whether it's just careful coats at different places or if you have some trick
> BTW - how was Cali?  We had some amazing weather Easter Sunday didn't we?



OK, fading paint adds time exponentially to the job 
I tried a bunch of ways, the best was to allow the paints to actually mix/blend while wet.
Cali was nice, thanks.

I finally settled on 3 different colors. A hunter for the top, the Shimmering Green for the middle and a silver Misty green for the bottom. (I am still camera handicapped(more like incompetent, lol)) But you will get the idea.
Here is an inside shot






and here is one on the patio (shows the metallic and fade better)




I also added the Light switch next to the Scythe Fan controller.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn man A+, im telling you, i need a video of this so i can do also!!  However that might slow you down, but still man, looks awesome.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 25, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Damn man A+, im telling you, i need a video of this so i can do also!!  However that might slow you down, but still man, looks awesome.


Definitely a slow down... I am working on the video thing though. 


*And BIG PROPS to Ehstii, excellent idea on the fading.*


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing man.  That's gonna be one unique case! 

Long live the ModFather!


----------



## AsRock (Mar 26, 2008)

That green works real well..


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

turned out really well Mk 

i bet it looks even better when mounted onto the case 

did you do the drive cage as well?

i said it before, but man it is really a great service of you to post such a detailed worklog, if you did vids i think id be speechless 

between yourself and Cyber im just amazed you guys are both top notch


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow! I cant believe my eyes . That looks ! That color combo is the cat's a$$.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

blkhogan : youre lucky you live so far from me otherwise id straight up jack you for your case


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

intel igent said:


> blkhogan : youre lucky you live so far from me otherwise id straight up jack you for your case


Had he not paid me already I would NEVER send it off to him
(its a huge jump compared to the Rosewill mod)


intel igent said:


> turned out really well Mk
> i bet it looks even better when mounted onto the case
> did you do the drive cage as well?



Yes it is a thing of beauty.
No, I want the green to be an accent color and not take over the case (+ its genuinely a PITA to do)

I am working on a panel to hide the light, and a trim piece to cover the side of the PS that connects to the drive Cage. Il post the picts tonight when done.

Do you guys think I should paint the light switch (little red one) silver to match the power/reset buttons or leave it red?
Also I need to re do the mobo tray for the new mobo.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Had he not paid me already I would NEVER send it off to him



LOL!



MKmods said:


> No, I want the green to be an accent color and not take over the case



my thoughts exactly  see post#108



MKmods said:


> I am working on a panel to hide the light, and a trim piece to cover the side of the PS that connects to the drive Cage. Il post the picts tonight when done.
> 
> Do you guys think I should paint the light switch (little red one) silver to match the power/reset buttons or leave it red?
> Also I need to re do the mobo tray for the new mobo.



going to use plexi 

id go silver on the switch 

what exactly you have to do to the mobo tray?


----------



## vivanco (Mar 26, 2008)

this thing looks sweet with that front


----------



## Duxx (Mar 26, 2008)

Definitely throw in a black or silver on that switch... i was going to say it took away from the overall visual effect because it just sucked u in and forced u to look at it. 

Who is this case being made for?


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd be the proud owner of that sexy beast.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Definitely throw in a black or silver on that switch... i was going to say it took away from the overall visual effect because it just sucked u in and forced u to look at it.


Thanks


intel igent said:


> LOL!
> going to use plexi
> id go silver on the switch
> what exactly you have to do to the mobo tray?



No plastic
Will do.
He has switched mobos so I need to re design the wiring and cooling holes


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 26, 2008)

sweet MK, your modding is insanely awesome.....
Time to get my dremmel out and start choppin


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Scrizz


----------



## Ehstii (Mar 26, 2008)

AWESOME job! you blended those colors great. it looks amazing, and i am truely jealous of hogan...

definitely looking forward to see pictures of the whole thing together.


&& of course the next mod you have lined up =]]




and thank you for the thanks.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you ever done anything with a Lian Li?  I dont see to many moded  Lian Li's


----------



## MKmods (Mar 26, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> Have you ever done anything with a Lian Li?  I dont see to many moded  Lian Li's


I have had modded several LianLi cases, they come out nice. they are an excellent platform to build on.
(the trick is to find the $$)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice...i Like The Green


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Mar 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have had modded several LianLi cases, they come out nice. they are an excellent platform to build on.
> (the trick is to find the $$)



you wouldnt have any pics laying around you could share with me if you have some time do ya?


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd be interested to see as well.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

xmountainxlionx said:


> you wouldnt have any pics laying around you could share with me if you have some time do ya?



I am insanely busy right now ( I am reorganizing all my picts)  but here is a link to one of them
http://www.renolanslide.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2318


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Mar 27, 2008)

WOW, i love the way you put the hdds!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

damn... i just picked up a rocketfish...er... lian li pc-a71 from best buy for $40!

and... MK.... sweet painting skills man. i love it! green is my favorite color


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 27, 2008)

what do you do to get the fans rounded?? I was thinking about doing it but I don't wanna screw it up.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 27, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> what do you do to get the fans rounded?? I was thinking about doing it but I don't wanna screw it up.



i asked same question  i think youll find your answer on like pg3 or so of this thred http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53743of


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 27, 2008)

The awesome-o-meter exploded! This is awesome!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 27, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The awesome-o-meter exploded! This is awesome!



lol it exploded a long time ago


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> what do you do to get the fans rounded?? I was thinking about doing it but I don't wanna screw it up.



I use the Silenx fans as they seem to be the only ones that have a circular shape. If you look close ar reg fans they have a more squarish shape to them
(sounds silly but look at them)



intel igent said:


> i asked same question  i think youll find your answer on like pg3 or so of this thred http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=53743of



Thanks for helping out, I am so freekin busy right now.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn... i just picked up a rocketfish...er... lian li pc-a71 from best buy for $40!



I was just in a BB the other, did a price check. Retail is 119$ which ain't bad for everything that case is. They were selling for 69$ though. If I could have found one for 40$ I'd have gotten 2.

You should look into them rocketfish cases MK. Call around a couple different BB's cause the price doesn't seem to be standard anywhere


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

I look at that case and see a mess..It seems like it would be easier  to make a completely new one rather than all that is needed to repair it.
(careful when stuff is too cheap(remember the Ultra PSs))

($40 is a pretty good deal though even for the alum)


----------



## intel igent (Mar 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks for helping out, I am so freekin busy right now.



N/P dude, glad i could help


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok had it all packed up and kept thinking I forgot something...Just the USB plugs,Power and Reset switches and wiring for the fan controllers...OOps.
(no wonder there were so few wires to mess with, lol)

Ok got it all sorted.
To all that suggested the light switch as silver, here you go






Here is a shot with the window





I made custom harness for the fan controller, lights





Here is the inside showing the DVD/Hdd rack and cover for the Controller and wiring




Oh yea, I made a cover for the side of the PS that will also hide the wiring

Here is a front shot showing the AMD logo





Ok got to box it up and get is to Hogan, now if it gets there and you dont like it send it right back. 
Im in love


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

i love it to!!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

I  that case!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

i found a way to fraze this


----------



## MKmods (Mar 27, 2008)

I really want to thank all of you that took the time to stop by this thread and offer advice and help... 

You helped me to make this a better Mod


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

The case is out of this world man! You see why Rosewill wants to see your work now!? Hogan, your a happy man now!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Ok had it all packed up and kept thinking I forgot something...Just the USB plugs,Power and Reset switches and wiring for the fan controllers...OOps.
> (no wonder there were so few wires to mess with, lol)
> 
> Ok got it all sorted.
> ...



WOW! mark that really looks good, i like it more than the rosewill personally


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

intel igent said:


> WOW! mark that really looks good, i like it more than the rosewill personally



I did the Rosewill for fun, this was for Hogan. I tend to be a LOT more fussy when my mods are for others..
Thanks


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2008)

That looks........ I have no word for it  Its going to be like Christmas morning when I open it up. Thanks to all that helped out in the design  you all made it come out that much better. I hope to do more projects with Mark in the near furture. Maybe next year we will do a custom case for my company. Congrats Mark on the upcoming mod jobs, you deserve them. Keep us in the loop. We need many pictures to view it makes us happy 
No you will not be getting this case back!! 

-Hogan


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

LOL, its MUCH nicer in person. I just shipped it out UPS (be there Tues)


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to admit, that is absolutely spectacular looking. I think you should put that up on your site as a standard template for purchase. Make it an actual model of yours.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have to admit, that is absolutely spectacular looking. I think you should put that up on your site as a standard template for purchase. Make it an actual model of yours.



I'm with you on that Wile E! Its looks out of this world, and I believe any "Green" person would love it!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 28, 2008)

Excellent mod....love the fading paint job,looks something special and the green and black suit each other well.I think hogan will be very impressed when he opens this up.

Keep us updated on the next build,Mk.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> I have to admit, that is absolutely spectacular looking. I think you should put that up on your site as a standard template for purchase. Make it an actual model of yours.


Thanks, cropping the pict as we speak..



oily_17 said:


> Keep us updated on the next build,Mk.


I am doing a Quicky for sotelomichael next week than its time for me to start my new CarbonFiber Xtreme for Nvision 08.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

What is Nvision?? I'd like to know about that more... Also that looks like you'll be having some good Case Logs coming!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> What is Nvision?? I'd like to know about that more... Also that looks like you'll be having some good Case Logs coming!



Looks like its too good to be true, but here it is...
http://www.nvision2008.com/

Il be going with a group of friends (OCing Psychos-TeamNexGen) and a few companies thrown in for fun.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, thats pretty sweet! The case is going to take that long to make?!?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2008)

case looks great! i like it alot! green!!!! i love the green!

new site up.... http://techraffle.org/

sign up today!!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

Because Il be hanging with TeamNexgen and Nvision08 is gonna be an INSANE place to meet a HUGE amount of folks I am going nutts with this case. 
(Never ever been anything even close in SFF)


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Because TeamNexgen is involved and Nvision08 is gonna be an INSANE place to meet a HUGE amount of folks I am going nutts with this case.
> (Never ever been anything even close in SFF)



That makes me want to see that set up and just go nuts while you build it! You'll have to dip your hands in gold/platinum after that August!


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 28, 2008)

Another great production brought to you by MKmods!
I love the Green


----------



## Duxx (Mar 28, 2008)

Well the final look is as i expected, amazing.  Congrats on the case Hogan and you better be posting a video for this case for Nvision!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol.. this is freakin sweet. no.. I don't watch family guy..?


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 29, 2008)

the case looks fantastic, both the interior and the exterior.... nicely highlighted details and coloring.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 29, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> lol.. this is freakin sweet. no.. I don't watch family guy..?


LOL, I do..


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 29, 2008)

lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Mar 29, 2008)

lol..


----------



## AsRock (Mar 29, 2008)

Really MK makes me wounder why you buy a case by time you finished modding one lol.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey hogan we gonna get some pics of this bad boy all equipped?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 16, 2008)

amazing..i saw the final pics in the rate thing hehe


----------



## mon74 (Apr 16, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Im noty so "artsy fartsy" but here is a vent I cut for Hogan. I will paint it green (as close to AMD green as possible.
> here it is in Perforated alum
> 
> 
> ...



The hex one, definitely much better...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 16, 2008)

thanks Mon.

PS: Hogan what do you think of these fans?
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=2940


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 17, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thanks Mon.
> 
> PS: Hogan what do you think of these fans?
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=2940



Those look freakin sweet!!


----------



## aspire (Apr 17, 2008)

Yucky...

Looks like that time I had the flu in Hawaii...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

Then get another color combo


----------

